# NEW Parchment interior help/snag



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm updating my interior in a 69 GTO but I ran into a snag today. It appears the backs and sides are not going to patch the seat covers. Anyone out there been through this?

I've deduced I may need to paint a certain color white on the parts ( I have no clue what that is at the moment) then spray them with the "gold" Parchment paint I purchased. The reason for the white base coat is only one coat, maybe two, of the "gold" paint can be used because after that the part will become gold instead of white with a gold hue or tint.

I may be talking, typing actually, out of my a$$ but I was beside myself ticked earlier so it's taken me until now to think it through.

I'm hoping one of you upstanding gentleman has some wisdom/experience with this color interior.

At the moment I have three different colors. All the seating and door material matches (as do the arm rest tops) but the hard plastic bits do not. 

I thought with today's technology the colors would be much closer but I'm disappointed...



Thanks in advance for any and all help. Dan

PS. I'm off to a paint specialty house tomorrow who I'm told may be able to help. So tomorrow mooring I may have more input.

PPS. I had another thought, I may need to look a the whole package/setup in the sun. Maybe the shop lights are acting as a coloring affect, I hope anyway. You can see how the coloring changes with the distance and flash form the camera.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

As you've seen, you have a couple different substrates going on in the interior. A minor difference in shade or pearlescent effect is normal. If that armrest base is too far off for your taste it could be finished (dyed/painted), but you better be good at it. Too much material applied and it's going to peel. When you clean it (and you will have to) you'll have to be cautious and make sure the cleaner doesn't bugger the paint. That out of the way, try washing that one part that seems to be too "gold" in your pics with a mild dish soap and soft rag. Sometimes the mold release can permeate a part and make it seem off, appear too shiny or too metallic because it's acting like an unwelcome clear coat. Most release agents are water soluble and clean up easily. If it doesn't work then try something stronger, on the back side 1st, like alcohol or virgin mineral spirits (sold in hardware stores as paint thinner). It might all blend in enough to look OK. On the plastic seat shell, let it be. I'm old enough to recall the differences that were seen when new and those are awful close.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 65 with parchment interior that has yellowed. I have tried what I believe is every cleaner/soap out there with zero results. I took off an armrest to experiment on with various mineral spirits, vinegar, Whestleys? white wall cleaner and even straight bleach. No luck, bleach didn't do anything and does not appear to have damaged the armrest. If you find something, appreciate sharing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure about the '69's, but on the '65, '66, and '67's, the parchment does NOT match the metal on the seat backs, A-pillars, and door tops. Those are painted Cameo Ivory, which is much whiter than the seat covers. Have seen many done with custom matched paint to match the seat covers, and it is incorrect and looks 'wrong'.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

On my '69 GTO, I replaced all the interior with covers, door panels, etc. from Legendary and went with parchment. Because it was all from the same run and done at the same time, it all matched perfectly. As far as the plastic back panels and lower side panels, I purchased paint from Kolor Korrect (recommended by Legendary). They offered a Base White followed by a Gold Essence to end up with a very close match to the parchment vinyl seat covers and door panels. So close in match, I couldn't tell the difference.

Originally, these cars came from the factory with the plastic back panels, lower side panels only painted or dyed as base white, which did not match the parchment seat covers or door panels. The pillar posts, arm rest bases and headliner were also base white in color. Obviously, they did not match the seats or door panels. I painted my plastic back panels, lower side panels, arm rest bases and arm rest pads all parchment (two coats of base white + one coat of parchment or gold essence) because they look nicer and are of more show quality when complete. A personal preference thing, but not correct. I painted the pillar pads base white as they matched my headliner better. Again, a personal preference thing. 

I never did understand why GM did it this way (white plastic and parchment vinyl seat covers), but it was what it was. Personally, in my opinion, I agree it is not correct to paint the plastic back panels, lower side panels arm rest bases, etc. parchment, but in my case, it definitely does look much nicer and is much more appealing to the eyes vs having base white plastic. I've had many nice comments for doing it this way, so which ever way you chose, you're doing it for yourself, not necessarily for someone else. It's your car!

Soapy water is the best way to clean your plastic. I've tried everything and I always go back to the basic. An adhesion promoter can be used just before painting your base white or undercoat. These aftermarket plastic pieces come in either a black or parchment color. I always purchased parchment before black, at it takes less paint (base white) to cover before your final coat of parchment or gold essence.

Hope all this helps. Just my opinion.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, thanks gents! I feel much better knowing the backs didn't watch the seat covers back then. I was only 9 then so matching seats and covers weren't on my list of things to pay attention to. 

I have to do something about the arm rest bases but now I have a bunch of options other than only seeking a perfect Parchment match. I also have the rear wind-lace corners for the rear window to address (they only come in black).

I did stop at the paint shop on Saturday. I'm confident the issue I have with the arm rests is the base color. I think I received the incorrect base coat color from the restoration site. During my visit I got a lesson in base coat shading and top coating with "the clear/gold flake". If for no other reason than learning something new I bought the supplies to "fix" the arms rest bases and learn a new "trade" in the process - $40 is a cheap lesson and to have a new experience I know I can use later.

666BBL, I knew the different materials would cause me issues but I truly thought it would be much closer than I've seen.

the65GTO, been there done that... I've had the experience trying to "clean" old/older white seat material... only thing I can think of is recoloring it.

geeteeohguy, now that I think about it I do recall seeing other cars where the "accents" didn't match.

rvp986, thanks for the detailed reply. 

After all your input guys I feel MUCH better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think I can safely use what I have as-is and only "fix" the arm rest bases and wind-lace corners.

Dan


----------



## nesier (Dec 27, 2013)

Just painted the interior plastic components in my 69. Could not find parchment match here in Ontario. Did find a perfect match with Krylon spray paint in Ivory "satin". Matched perfectly. Used a spray primer/bonding agent first, then 3 coats of ivory. Not all retailers will have that color. You will need to search a little, but it is worth it.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

nesier said:


> Just painted the interior plastic components in my 69. Could not find parchment match here in Ontario. Did find a perfect match with Krylon spray paint in Ivory "satin". Matched perfectly. Used a spray primer/bonding agent first, then 3 coats of ivory. Not all retailers will have that color. You will need to search a little, but it is worth it.


This should be it??? [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-53510-Satin-Ivory-Decorator/dp/B000RMTD72[/ame]


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool! Thanks much guys!


----------

